# Timeline from application to adoption with rescues?



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

My husband and I are (finally!) moving to a very dog-friendly house on May 15. I have been waiting to adopt for almost two years now and we're finally moving to a place that is sensible.

Here's my question: In your experience, how long was your timeline from application to adoption with a GSD rescue?

We'd like to welcome a dog into our home in mid-June, ideally, but I know that every rescue is different. I'm just getting a little anxious, because I've heard from others that rescues are not always good at getting back to people. 

I was thinking about sending our applications in April, but is that too early? Too late? I know it depends on the situation, but I'm curious to hear about your experiences, just get a general sample.

If you have any insight, I'd be delighted to hear it. Thanks again, as always.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It depends on the rescue. 
With us, it can take about a week.
Others, a few weeks to a month. It really just depends. 
Perhaps email them now and ask?

Where are you located?


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in Charlottesville, so I'm planning on applying to Southeast GSD Rescue and Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. I haven't gotten any solid time estimates from the groups, so I was just curious to do a casual survey of those of you who have successfully adopted. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you looked at Noble also? VGSR has some beautiful dogs!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You have plenty of time between now and then. Just contact them and ask them. Part of the consideration is the availability of a GSD you want. That could take a looooooong time.
Some rescues have several rules, such as a fenced yard, and the number of hours the dog will be left alone, etc. I attempted to rescue a GSD and they didn't get back to me for so long that I finally went to a breeder. Some rescues are all-volunteer and their schedules can be eratic.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Perhaps you could be pre-approved, so that when the time is right and you see a dog you like, you will be ready.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks so much for considering adoption from a GSD rescue! We generally tell folks that it takes about two weeks from the time we receive your application to get it processed and then start to set up a home visit.

Different things factor in how much time it takes - like if some references are difficult to reach, or if we don't have a volunteer in your area, those sort of issues can slow things down a bit.

We do have lots of folks in the Charlottesville area so that would not be a problem for us!

What you might think about doing is going ahead and getting your application submitted/approved. Then after you move, we can schedule your home visit as soon as you are ready. 

Again, thanks for considering rescue! You have to be careful when dealing with us (VGSR) - we are famous for turning adopters into dedicated volunteers! We are so lucky - we have the best volunteers on the planet!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Suggestion,,why not submit your applications NOW, so atleast you can get the ball rolling, With Aussie rescue I worked with, it was never to soon to submit an app, you get approved, and at least you are 'approved' so when the right dog comes along you don't have to wait and go thru the approval process then..


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much, Lea! I really appreciate your input; it's also really heartening to hear you have volunteers in C'ville. I will be submitting soon! I'm really excited. Thanks for all of the hard work you do.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

My pleasure entirely. One of our very best foster homes is right in Palmyra - on this board his handle is Gypsy's Dad. 

I hope that between the rescues in the area, one of us will be able to hook you up with a dog that is a fantastic match for your family. 

When you have some time, please read a couple of the Happy Tails (Tales) on our web site. We love to hear from folks who have adopted from us. The biggest compliment we can receive is when folks come back to adopt a second, third, or even fourth dog from us. 

Yours in rescue,

Lea


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

We just submitted our applications to VGSR and to Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. I'm really excited! 

SGSR was super fast and called us yesterday for our phone interview; however, we can't be approved until after the home visit, which can't happen until we move in late May. I wish we could move today... I have to stop myself from poring over all of the photos of the available dogs... 

Looking forward to this process and already encouraged by it.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Abby,

Just wanted to let you know that we received your application today and I have already faxed it off to be processed. It looks excellent - I can't imagine there will be any problems at all!

Also, someone has very nice penmanship! 

Between VGSR & SGSR we will surely be able to find you a great dog that is a perfect match for you! 

Lea


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much, Lea! I really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to talking with VGSR leaders/caseworkers and conducting our home visit with local volunteers come early June! (I wish we could move in today!) Thanks again.


----------

